# VCMT leaking - a solution.



## method1 (3/5/16)

Like many VCMT owners I've been experiencing the "sweaty tank syndrome" - today I stripped the whole thing down, removed the positive post to see whats going on, and noticed that there's a gap between the + post and the outer deck. 

Liquid seeps into this gap, through the airflow and this is IMO the source of the leaking.

The solution:

With the positive post loosened, pack some cotton into the gap so it's nice and snug. Make sure the cotton doesn't go underneath the post.

Tighten the post screw well, and then the 510 pin.

Problem solved!

I'm going to see if i can cut a small piece of delrin or PEEK to fill the gap for a more permanent fix.

Hope this helps, and say no to sweaty tank syndrome™

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jono90 (4/5/16)

@method1 
Does this apply to the 30mm clone? as in i first remove the 510 pin?
Mine leaked so much that i gave up and in the draw it went.


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Jono90 said:


> @method1
> Does this apply to the 30mm clone? as in i first remove the 510 pin?
> Mine leaked so much that i gave up and in the draw it went.



I don't know about the clones, but worth taking a look.

On the authentic you unscrew the 510, and then there's another screw under that that fastens the positive post to the deck. Unscrew that and remove the post, then you should see the gap I'm talking about if it's a 1:1 clone.


----------



## Jono90 (4/5/16)

@method1 
well I bought it presuming its a 1:1 clone. but i have heard it has the same size deck as the 25mm 
I havent been truly impressed by the size of the deck. so I do believe this is the case. but yes i should give it a go.
Does the bottom come away easily? after the pin is out?


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

I'll post some pics, but the deck doesn't come apart, the positive post just comes off once unscrewed. 
The gap is between the positive post and the inner wall of the deck.


----------



## Jono90 (4/5/16)

@method1 oh i get what you mean. 
thanks alot man. it would be nice to get it working properly feels like such a waste for R700


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

Nice macguyver solution @method1 !!
Thanks for sharing - i am sure those with sweaty tank syndrome will be very thankful


----------

